# Body Fat Percentage



## Micky Saddler 93 (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi All,

I have just started a rapid fat loss phase and I am now 2 weeks into - I plan to do this before a long gaining phase

I understand there are dexa scans etc - but I wanted to see if anyone could advise by eye what BF % they think I am at currently - thank you.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

About 13-16% I say


----------



## Micky Saddler 93 (Nov 25, 2020)

DarkKnight said:


> About 13-16% I say


Thanks a lot mate still 2 weeks to go - Hopefully can bring that down a little more


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

I think Dark Knight is right I’d say 14% but you appear to have a couple of pieces of string hanging out of your shorts?


----------



## 75013 (Feb 22, 2017)

I definitely looked noticeably fatter than you when I had an inbody770 scan done and came out at 16.5% bodyfat. They are similar in accuracy to dexa scans. I'd say you're at the lower end of what others have quoted. 12-13%


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

What defecit are you in? Probably around 15 mate what you look like from the behind(slight ****)


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Micky Saddler 93 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just started a rapid fat loss phase and I am now 2 weeks into - I plan to do this before a long gaining phase
> 
> ...


If you work on your abbs, thoracic cage, legs and drop 5% in bf you’ll be definitely bumable👍


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

I would say about 13%


----------



## Micky Saddler 93 (Nov 25, 2020)

Fellas really appreciate all the feedback - time to drop the hammer a bit now.

Showing 14.6% on the boots scanner this morning (not reliable I know lol)


----------



## Micky Saddler 93 (Nov 25, 2020)

Simon90 said:


> What defecit are you in? Probably around 15 mate what you look like from the behind(slight ****)


On a rapid fat loss phase mate feel like death - this has been a rather quick turnaround ....


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Micky Saddler 93 said:


> On a rapid fat loss phase mate feel like death - this has been a rather quick turnaround ....


I do harsh mini cuts myself mate always found them effective now and then


----------



## Micky Saddler 93 (Nov 25, 2020)

Simon90 said:


> I do harsh mini cuts myself mate always found them effective now and then


For sure mate, quick 4 week blast - quite aggressive - see what's underneath preparing for a gaining phase


----------



## MV Owner (Nov 23, 2019)

Mate I think you look pretty damn sensational tbh and good luck with the cutting and then bulking


----------



## Micky Saddler 93 (Nov 25, 2020)

Update: Slight drop in weight this week, 2 weeks in and 2 remain

Physique photos attached - may use this as a mini log - appetite on fire.


----------



## JDIRE (Jul 25, 2021)

Micky Saddler 93 said:


> Update: Slight drop in weight this week, 2 weeks in and 2 remain
> 
> Physique photos attached - may use this as a mini log - appetite on fire.
> 
> ...


I think you have the potential for and old school bodybuilding look there brah…ps you’re hung like a hamster 🐹


----------

